# DARN!!! Nandroid backup broken?



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well here I am wanted to try the 1 click Fastboot Restore on Linux. Did a nandroid backup, success, wiped everything, restarted, and of course, nothing booted. Did the Fastboot restore, and bingo! I was up and running again.

Got back into CWM Recovery to Restore my nandroid backup and this is what I get after selecting my backup :erm (1):


```
CWM-based Recovery v4.0.1.5<br />
Checking MD5 sums...<br />
system.img not found. Skipping restore of /system.<br />
data.img not found. Skipping restore of /data.<br />
.android_secure.img not found. Skipping restore of /sdcard/.android_secure.<br />
cache.img not found. Skipping restore of /cashe.<br />
<br />
Restore complete!
```
Ok now I've done plenty of nandroid restores and the .android_secure.img is normal, but wtf? Where did my system, data, and cache go?

Never had this before. Of course when I reboot I get back into stock what flashed with the 1 click fastboot, but what happened to my nandroid backup?!?! *sigh*

Any clues? I guess ill start from scratch again


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Phew! Fixed and my nandroid backup is restoring right now.

I guess the Bootstrap installed v4.0.1.5 (which I probably would of never noticed if I wouldn't of wrote my error up there) and thought to myself "Hold on a minute, wasn't is x.x.2.5?"

What I did is load up Rom Manager and Downloaded the latest ClockWorkMod which updated it to 5.0.2.5 ... the version I used to make the backup and it's now working flawlessly =]

Sorry for the bandwidth waste. Maybe it'll help somebody sometime though if the Search function would only ever be used


----------

